# Free license holder can be made to light up



## Goldenrod1 (Feb 2, 2015)

Whizzer tail lights went from expensive to no longer made.  I have made 21 of my own over the years.  First put your license plate protecter on the plate and silver holder to make sure that you your light will be positioned correctly.  Cut off the old bracket drill three holes for the screw, bolt and light wire.  This light has a cover (shade) and is chrome but the best ones are black and plain and they match origional Whizzer lights.  Remember the lights with a marble on top for a reflector? The black metal lights were made for the sides of semi trailers and can still be purchased on Ebay.  
     I need addresses for those who want the cad plated license holders free.   Ray


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sorry. They are all sent out.


----------

